# Dont pass up all the free stuff!



## warhammer (Mar 10, 2013)

I have been taking advantage of all the free condiments I can get for my shtf storage. Every packet of catsup, mustard, salsa, mayo, relish, hot sauce, onion, jalapeño, jelly, sugar, salt & pepper ect are brought home and separated into freezer bags. Some of these will be awesome to add to a can of tuna or other items for comfort. At the least a great barter item. Some restaurants are nit giving these out at the pace they used to so take advantage NOW.


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

I do this as well. I always get chop sticks even though I cannot eat with them.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

sgtrunningfool said:


> I do this as well. I always get chop sticks even though I cannot eat with them.


Chopsticks are very useful..for one thing, they can be turned into crochet hooks:

__
https://27693549640%2Fdiy-your-own-crochet-hook-repurpose-chopsticks%5B


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Hate to break it to you but food in the little packets ruin quickly. Do yourself a favor by staying out of the fast food restaurants & spend that money on condiments sealed in glass. You can buy a lot of condiments for the price of a fast food meal & you won't be left with a bunch of rotten ketchup.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Even if the condiments spoil, there is usually salt, pepper, plastic tableware, etc there for the taking.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Jason said:


> Even if the condiments spoil, there is usually salt, pepper, plastic tableware, etc there for the taking.


jason.. I agree I usually grab a handful of sugar and artifical sweetner every time I get a cup of coffee or whatever. Bring them home and seperate them into ziploc bags. Once I get one full I transfer them to a storage bag toss in a O2 absorber and vacum pack them.


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

I too utilize the packets the chains put in the bags or on the tray. We vac seal them and in groups of the same kind and have never had a problem with spoilage. Granted, the oldest ones we have used have only been 5 years old.

Be careful on this board, as there are folks that will call you a theif for doing this, and they get really nasty!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

mpguy18 said:


> I too utilize the packets the chains put in the bags or on the tray. We vac seal them and in groups of the same kind and have never had a problem with spoilage. Granted, the oldest ones we have used have only been 5 years old.
> 
> Be careful on this board, as there are folks that will call you a theif for doing this, and they get really nasty!


Personally, I feel I can take all the 'free' packets I want for the outrageous price they charge me for their food.

I only take the dry packets like salt, pepper, sugar etc.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Don't forget Taco Bell sause. We used to have a jar at my folks place full of them. I can guarantee you I've eaten from packets well over 5-6 years old. Still good. =)


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Grimm said:


> Personally, I feel I can take all the 'free' packets I want for the outrageous price they charge me for their food.
> 
> I only take the dry packets like salt, pepper, sugar etc.


It's still theft. I hope your kids don't see you do that. You'll teach them more about honesty in 15 seconds than you did in 10 years.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

I just don't see how it's theft. If they charged for these condiments Or If they have a sign posted with a limit that's one thing. But if they're just hanging out in a bin on the condiment counter, they're free for the taking in my book. At least they are as long as you actually made a purchase. It should cause a little moral dilemma in you if you just walk in, grab a handful of BBQ sauce and leave but if you've bought a meal, then the sauces are there for you to take what you feel you need.


----------



## oliverturtle (Jul 5, 2012)

How is it theft when THEY put 20+ packets in my bag and I use one and store the rest? Or in Chinese food when they throw in all sorts of condiments that we don't use much. Should I throw them away. Or pizza when they send 10 packets of cheese and 15 of red peppers and I use one? Not all free condiments are theft. Save what you get, it just makes since.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

8thDayStranger said:


> If they have a sign posted with a limit that's one thing.


Take the tables and chairs too.

There likely isn't a sign telling you not to.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

oliverturtle said:


> How is it theft when THEY put 20+ packets in my bag and I use one and store the rest? Or in Chinese food when they throw in all sorts of condiments that we don't use much. Should I throw them away. Or pizza when they send 10 packets of cheese and 15 of red peppers and I use one? Not all free condiments are theft. Save what you get, it just makes since.


If it's given to you that is one thing. To take extra with the sole intent to take it home is another thing.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

PackerBacker said:


> Take the tables and chairs too.
> 
> There likely isn't a sign telling you not to.


C'mon now.


----------



## idwritingworks (Mar 17, 2013)

The tacobell sauce is a must for me 

Only thing I use the packets for anymore is when backpacking. perfect for that but otherwise at home for organization and serving size, I'll pony up the couple bucks to buy a full size bottle at the store.

I am a big chopstick fan so Ive got a stash and recently have been using them as paint stir sticks and to help hold up my garden starts.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

8thDayStranger said:


> C'mon now.


Why buy TP? Just hock it from the restroom.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I might take one or two too many... I will save those, but not a handful. I don't think they want me putting them back... ?

TSRWivey is right, they go bad after a while even though sealed. We have a collection at work where we send a USPS box full overseas every month to make the MRE's more palatable for the troops.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't take extra condiments but the extras included with meals that I have purchased are in a 3 quart pickle jar (Heinz jar and very pretty) on the lazy susan in the middle of the dining table. We use them when I'm in too much pain to make an extra trip to get them from the refrigerator and/or cupboards.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Somewhat related to the OP but not food:
I knew a teacher who always bought kid's meals at fast food places to use the toys in her prize box at school. I have done the same when they have travel size games, educational-ish toys, or items my kids would like for storing in BOB's and to have as 'new toys' when we travel to keep little ones entertained.

As for the moral issue being tossed around here, if it bothers you, by all means don't take the durn ketchup. You can buy travel size condiments online, minimus.biz has been mentioned on another thread as being a good source.

To the OP, I would go with shelf life estimates of the individual items and be prepared to rotate supplies as needed.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

tsrwivey said:


> Hate to break it to you but food in the little packets ruin quickly. Do yourself a favor by staying out of the fast food restaurants & spend that money on condiments sealed in glass. You can buy a lot of condiments for the price of a fast food meal & you won't be left with a bunch of rotten ketchup.


Tis true.I made the same mistake and was sick for days!the soy sauce,salt and pepper WILL however keep well.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

There is a difference in getting a few extra than dumping the whole bowl in your wife's purse. I LOVE Wendy's (better food and toys in kids meals than McD's) so I eat there a lot. I always grab 1 extra whatever I'm getting (spoon, fork, salt, pepper). If we have extra napkins, they go in my DH truck for when he's working in the field an has no TP.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

dixiemama said:


> There is a difference in getting a few extra than dumping the whole bowl in your wife's purse.


Like the difference between theft and _grand _theft?


----------

